# canoe today....kayak tomorrow?



## abu (Nov 28, 2006)

I know this area is for yaking and i have been reading a lot of the information as I am thinking about buying a yak.....but I'm thinking about getting a canoe now so that I will be able to take my sons out with me. Most of the fishing would be in bays, inner coastal waterway, flats and maybe some lakes. I don't want to put a ton of money into it and I would prefer it be light weight and very stable since I am new to this.

Thanks


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

No such thing as a stable canoe...EEE-specially with two or more on board. Have fun and be careful.


----------



## abu (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks railroader. I've been looking tonight and if I don't get a two man what would be the advantage to getting a yak instead of a small one man canoe? I guess I do not have the experience to know.

Thanks


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I beg to differ, check out the Ultimate 14.5 by Native watercraft.

www.nativewatercraft.net


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Every canoe can be stable, IF you know what you're doing.....If you get a canoe, do the research and get one specifically designed for your purpose AND your experience level


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

abu said:


> if I don't get a two man what would be the advantage to getting a yak instead of a small one man canoe? I guess I do not have the experience to know.
> 
> Thanks


When I bought my yak I was wondering the same thing. I ended up getting a decent deal on a single yak and am glad I did. My wife wanted me to get a double to take her or the kids but if I had done that, I would have ended up paddling around a larger, heavier yak or canoe by myself most of the time. On the rare occasion my wife or kids do want to go I just rent a canoe, 16' or 17' - too large to paddle myself comfortably.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

the native kayak ppl make a 2 man kayak, that u can remove the fron seat and slide the back seat to the middle and paddle just as easily as a one man
u might wanna check that out


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

That would be the Ultimate 14.5, we also have a tandem SOT coming out very soon, the Magic 14.5


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

ruthless, can u move the seat up in that one also


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Yep, just like in the Ultimate, it actually will come with two seats.


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

I just got a Mad River Adventure 14tt canoe. I really like it. I took my 2 year old and 4 year old out in it and they loved it. For kids I would rather have a canoe. They can move around in it a little. I got it at Appomattox River Comany in Yorktown for about $520.

http://www.madrivercanoe.com/zoom_boat.php?img=Explorer_14_tt.jpg

Tom


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i just saw a nice wide 3 seater canoe at dicks for 350, it had a cooler, livewell and cup holder, its worth a look


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Ok, I have been a canoe basher in the past. I own what is likely the fastest most seaworthy SOT fishing kayak out there, the Tarpon 160i. I consider it the ultimate open water fishing kayak. I sold my other SOT and got the canoe for me and the kids to play in. For fishing solo, I would take a SOT kayak any day. With kids, I would get a canoe. You can take a canoe in open water but not if it is windy. I wouldn't want the Native Ultimate except for flats fishing. It has no freeboard and you can't move around in it very well. 

I'm going to try and steer you to the Mad River 14tt canoe. The hull is symetrical. If you are by yourself you just turn it around and paddle it 'backwards'. The seats and logos on the side are non-directional too so you can't even tell. I paddled it like that the other day with my 25lb son in the front and 40lb daughter in the middle and it was just right. I weigh about 215lbs. Don't get the cheap boat that Dick's sells without checking out the Mad River canoes first. 

Just my .02.

Tom


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Tom, you need to see th Ultimate with the skirts on it, it makes it much more seaworthy.


----------

